# Help! ! !



## soccerbrit20 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have been dating a guy for nearly 5 yrs now. We are about 15 years in age difference; we got together when i was having some family problems at home as we were best friends first. He lost a child, was very depressed, was addicted to drugs, lost both of his jobs however had another lined up but in the midst of this he had a secret relationship with another woman and lied to me up until the time I brought the girl over with me. He lies to me about many stupid things i.e. things he says he has done and hasn't, coming home late from work, and others. He is also gets VERY angry when i confront him about these things and tries to turn it around on me. EX. Since I add guys on FB it is okay for him to talk to another girl via phone, text message, email. Well it has been about two yrs since i have been cheated on but just recently his phone has been ringing off the hook and it was another chic but ultimately he lied and shoved it under the rug. Also, i have noone to run to for help about this relationship and i really love him however i feel that this is not right for me to stay. We do live together and I go to school most days during the week and am at home the rest of the time. I clean, and do most things around the house and he just comes home and plops down like it is expected of me. I know that is all jumbled up in there with no organization but that is a little of what this is about.... Please help me!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

It doesnt seem like you are getting anything out of this relationship. I think you deserve someone that is more committed to you.


----------



## alonewife24 (Apr 29, 2010)

I would also say that this relationship like that doesn't go anywhere . I myself am married and ending my marriage . Men in this world don't ever learn anything . I say you end this because by the looks of it hes too comfortable with you just doing things . First of all does he have feelings for you ? I hope you think it through .


----------

